

Git 2.5 - saidajigumi
http://git-blame.blogspot.com/2015/07/git-25.html

======
saidajigumi
There's the direct changelog also on HN today[1], but Junio Hamano's own notes
are usually a better way to understand the highlights than the often obscure
changelogs.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9961668](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9961668)

------
0xffffabcd
Old discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9961668](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9961668)

